# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  إصدار [ لا شريك لك ] للشيخ حسين الأكرف & بسام شمص .

## نادِ عليًا

السلام عليكم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


أقدم لكم إصدار [ لا شريك لك ] للشيخ حسين الأكرف & بسام شمص . 


*01 - المقدمة*

*02 - لا شريك لك: كلمات أبو نواس*

*03 - صلى عليك: كلمات عبدالله القرمزي*

*04 - ميلادي و قبرك: كلمات جواد جمال*

*05 - أمير الحب: كلمات مجتبى التتان*

*06 - إمام الأرض: كلمات عبدالله القرمزي*

*07 - قلب أمي: كلمات عبدالله السقاي*

*08 - قدر الله: كلمات الشيخ حسين الأكرف*

*09 - زدني عفوا: كلمات حسين العندليب*

*10 - الخاتمة*


ورمضان كريم على الجميع . . 


تحياتي . .

----------


## أُخرىْ

سلمت الايادي..
شكراً لكَ..ورمضان كريم

----------


## الفجر 110

يا علي ادركني 

الف شكر على هذا النقل الطيب لسماحة الشيخ حسين الاكرف

المبدع دائما فيما يقدم في خدمة أهل البيت عليهم السلام 

كل عام وانت بخير يارب 

تحياتي

----------


## نادِ عليًا

شكرا للجميع على المرور ..

----------

